# Braid?



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I accidently got the yellow colored braid ordering it! Do you think that will still work with musky fishing ? I'll be trolling and casting in pretty murky water. A little under average amount of clarity 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

It won't matter in any water really, just use the standard flurocarbon leader. I like to use 6-8' when I troll. 18".casting, steel leader for jerkbaits.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It will work fine for any fish, just use a leader if you are worried about spooking the fish. I prefer the brightly colored line, it's easier for me to see.

Fluorocarbon works very well, you can also use Trilene Tri-optic line as a leader, it's supposed to be invisible underwater, I used it in the Outer Banks and had no problems at all with the specs nicking the line. You can tie your leader directly to your line and learn a new knot in the process. 

Steel leaders do improve your chances but aren't necessary. A lot of big muskies are caught on regular mono by bass fishermen. Your choice, just don't let anyone tell you that you have to have it.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

backlashed said:


> Steel leaders do improve your chances but aren't necessary. A lot of big muskies are caught on regular mono by bass fishermen. Your choice, just don't let anyone tell you that you have to have it.


You're spending serious time & money going after a serious fish: Why would you risk any potential advantage to the fish?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> You're spending serious time & money going after a serious fish: Why would you risk any potential advantage to the fish?


Why do anglers go out and fish ultra light gear on 2 and 4 pound test? Maybe for the challenge?

Spending serious money on the sport is a choice and not something that has to be done to catch muskie. As I said before, there are a lot of muskie caught by bass and crappie fishermen without leaders and on lightweight mono.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Why do anglers go out and fish ultra light gear on 2 and 4 pound test? Maybe for the challenge?
> 
> Spending serious money on the sport is a choice and not something that has to be done to catch muskie. As I said before, there are a lot of muskie caught by bass and crappie fishermen without leaders and on lightweight mono.


Think about how many accidental catches there are that the line breaks, cut, etc. That is why muskie fisherman do what they do. It would suck to work so hard to catch a muskie and to lose it with crappy terminal tackle. A person that has caught one muskie in their life does not understand someone that hunts for muskie.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Think about how many accidental catches there are that the line breaks, cut, etc. That is why muskie fisherman do what they do. It would suck to work so hard to catch a muskie and to lose it with crappy terminal tackle. A person that has caught one muskie in their life does not understand someone that hunts for muskie.


I've caught and landed around a dozen muskies up to 48" on bass gear and only had one break me off. I know lots of muskie hunters that do not use a leader of any kind because they feel it costs them bites. They'd rather take a chance of losing a fish and maximize the number of bites they get than limit the amount of bites due to a leader. If they won't eat it, you can't catch them....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> They'd rather take a chance of losing a fish and maximize the number of bites they get than limit the amount of bites due to a leader. If they won't eat it, you can't catch them....


That's the trade off with a steel leader. None of these choices are perfect, the angler has to decide what works best for them.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

You can always use a heavy fluorocarbon leader instead of a steel/titanium one...

And once you lose a few fish with a $20+ lure hanging from their mouth, you'll find a $5 leader that's good for multiple fish really isn't that bad of a deal. I lost ONE lure to a snapped 50lb leader (the lure was $8), that was enough for me to upgrade my leader. 

Plus, chances are a muskie carrying that big lure in its mouth probably isn't going to survive unless luck is on its side. I've seen a few floaters with lures running width wise across their mouths. Sort of hard to eat anything that way. Most did look like bass lures, so I can't blame anyone as they were tied on with small diameter mono/fluoro.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I use 65# braid that is yellow with a 100# fluoro leader. Works really well. I like being able to see the line and with the fluoro leader the line color is irrelevant. The fluoro leaders actually hold up much better than the coated steel ones so they are cheaper to use. Even better if you make them yourself.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I use steel on my jerkbaits for the action. My nephew this morning hooked a muskie while bass fishing a spinner and it immediately cut the line. The fish came to the surface multiple times trying to throw the bait out of its mouth. That is why you should use the proper terminal tackle for muskies.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> I use steel on my jerkbaits for the action. My nephew this morning hooked a muskie while bass fishing a spinner and *it immediately cut the line. The fish came to the surface multiple times trying to throw the bait out of its mouth. * That is why you should use the proper terminal tackle for muskies.


Wait a minute..... either it immediately cut the line, or it came to the surface multiple times to throw it. Which was it?

How convenient that your nephew would have that happen this morning while we are having this discussion. It's always great to have accurate data handy.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Wait a minute..... either it immediately cut the line, or it came to the surface multiple times to throw it. Which was it?
> 
> How convenient that your nephew would have that happen this morning while we are having this discussion. It's always great to have accurate data handy.


Umm, the fish cut the line with the lure hooked in its mouth. That is what happens when you don't use a leader.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Wait a minute..... either it immediately cut the line, or it came to the surface multiple times to throw it. Which was it?





Legend killer said:


> Umm, the fish cut the line with the lure hooked in its mouth. That is what happens when you don't use a leader.


I think we all got that, I'm curious about the immediately vs multiple times thing. Just trying to understand.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

backlashed said:


> I think we all got that, I'm curious about the immediately vs multiple times thing. Just trying to understand.


After the fish broke the line, the lure was still attached to the fishes mouth. The fish then jumped repeatedly trying to throw the lure from his mouth. 

Has happened several time to me with bass that I have broken off... almost like they're teasing you that they stole your $15.00 crankbait....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Just my 2 cents...

I think the muskie fisherman that don't use leaders are a rare exception. The only muskie fisherman, that I personally know, that doesn't use a leader, fishes exclusively on LSC, which is very clear water. Maybe, just maybe (I feel I am stretching it here), an argument could be made for LSC due to it's extreme clarity, but leader shy fish shouldn't be a concern in our stained Ohio waters. Even if muskies were leader shy (they are not)... I would prefer to use a leader and assure that I could land the fish and extract the lure rather than taking a chance of one biting me off and swimming away with my bait in its mouth just because I thought I was uping my odds a bit. I would rather put the odds in the favor of the fish surviving. I've had a few unfortunate instances where the muskie has swam off with my bait T-boned in it's mouth - that high i felt during the strike and fight quickly turned to a sickening disgust, and not because I lost a pricey bait.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

BITE-ME said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> I think the muskie fisherman that don't use leaders are a rare exception. The only muskie fisherman, that I personally know, that doesn't use a leader, fishes exclusively on LSC, which is very clear water. Maybe, just maybe (I feel I am stretching it here), an argument could be made for LSC due to it's extreme clarity, but leader shy fish shouldn't be a concern in our stained Ohio waters. Even if muskies were leader shy (they are not)... I would prefer to use a leader and assure that I could land the fish and extract the lure rather than taking a chance of one biting me off and swimming away with my bait in its mouth just because I thought I was uping my odds a bit. I would rather put the odds in the favor of the fish surviving. I've had a few unfortunate instances where the muskie has swam off with my bait T-boned in it's mouth - that high i felt during the strike and fight quickly turned to a sickening disgust, and not because I lost a pricey bait.


I agree. I know a couple out of many that don't use leaders and they don't even do it all the time.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There was a time when I didn't use leaders. However, the more experience I got the more I recognized how problematic that approach is. Then, I started using cheap leaders and had one break on me with what would have been my biggest fish. Now, I use premium steel leaders that are pricey, but worth every penny to me. 

Also, we're talking about a fish that will swim to within 3 feet of the boat and eat a lure. I don't think they're line shy/leader shy at all.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Also, we're talking about a fish that will swim to within 3 feet of the boat and eat a lure. I don't think they're line shy/leader shy at all.


Yeah, I don't use the Fluoro for the invisibility as much as the durability.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Why do anglers go out and fish ultra light gear on 2 and 4 pound test? Maybe for the challenge?
> 
> Spending serious money on the sport is a choice and not something that has to be done to catch muskie. As I said before, there are a lot of muskie caught by bass and crappie fishermen without leaders and on lightweight mono.


And I know a lot of bass and crappie fisherman that have been bit off by a muskie
I know a lot of people have shot deer with a .22 LR but i don't recommend a 22 LR either


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

I like to use a 100 lb. fluorocarbon leader with high Q-snaps and swivels. Before each time I fish I check the leader by sliding My finger and thumb down the line to feel for any unseen nicks. If any thing feels strange or kinked I get a new one out and tie it on. I have found that the snap can ware out and just break from being opened and closed over a period of time. I use them till they are to easy to open and then replace them as well. I am always amazed at what a musky can do to anything that gets into the part that bites.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

arronsflooring said:


> I am always amazed at what a musky can do to anything that gets into the part that bites.


Is that why you keep sticking your fingers in their mouth


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

BITE-ME said:


> Is that why you keep sticking your fingers in their mouth


 Yhea that was a good deep cut from that fish. That cut took about a month to heal up. First it got a liitle infected, and I kept slamming it into the corners of tile at work and busting it open.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

BITE-ME said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> I think the muskie fisherman that don't use leaders are a rare exception. The only muskie fisherman, that I personally know, that doesn't use a leader, fishes exclusively on LSC, which is very clear water. Maybe, just maybe (I feel I am stretching it here), an argument could be made for LSC due to it's extreme clarity, but leader shy fish shouldn't be a concern in our stained Ohio waters. Even if muskies were leader shy (they are not)... I would prefer to use a leader and assure that I could land the fish and extract the lure rather than taking a chance of one biting me off and swimming away with my bait in its mouth just because I thought I was uping my odds a bit. I would rather put the odds in the favor of the fish surviving. I've had a few unfortunate instances where the muskie has swam off with my bait T-boned in it's mouth - that high i felt during the strike and fight quickly turned to a sickening disgust, and not because I lost a pricey bait.


Well put George! I think what Legend was saying earlier was a fish broke off, then jumped repeatedly to try and rid itself of the lure in it's mouth. That's a terrible feeling. 



backlashed said:


> Spending serious money on the sport is a choice and not something that has to be done to catch muskie. As I said before, there are a lot of muskie caught by bass and crappie fishermen without leaders and on lightweight mono.


I don't know why on earth a muskie fisherman would be suggesting not using a leader to anyone for any reason. If you are targeting muskies, use a fluorocarbon leader at all times. Much better than typical solid wire leaders. And get some pliers too, although you might not "need" them.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Too the original poster: I love the yellow braid! Use it on all my braid rods, including muskie. Use 80lb camo stainless leader.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to get some new line next year since I "flipped" my line this year
I may get 2 spools of yellow and 2 of green and see if I get the same amount of rips
Of course this isn't scientific and there are a lot of contributing factors in which pole a muskie hits but the way my muskie luck is the yellow may just be the "lucky charm" I need


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> As I said before, there are a lot of muskie caught by bass and crappie fishermen without leaders and on lightweight mono.


You could kill deer with a 22 caliber rifle too. The questions generally asked are about the right tackle, not what "could" work. The types of mono most often used by bass fisherman are a very poor choice for a variety of reasons including how long it takes to tire a 20lb musky with say, 12 lb test, but if that is not enough, the cost of the lures should be enough to encourage anyone to "tackle up" for the job. Most musky lures have larger hooks and snag much easier. Lose one musky lure on mono and you'll wish you had done it right from the start.

Why even discuss the odd exceptions to the rule of what gear is most appropriate and what is not? Using appropriate tackle/gear for hunting and fishing isn't some sort of elitist thing, its just the common sense.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> You could kill deer with a 22 caliber rifle too. The questions generally asked are about the right tackle, not what "could" work. The types of mono most often used by bass fisherman are a very poor choice for a variety of reasons including how long it takes to tire a 20lb musky with say, 12 lb test, but if that is not enough, the cost of the lures should be enough to encourage anyone to "tackle up" for the job. Most musky lures have larger hooks and snag much easier. Lose one musky lure on mono and you'll wish you had done it right from the start.
> 
> Why even discuss the odd exceptions to the rule of what gear is most appropriate and what is not? Using appropriate tackle/gear for hunting and fishing isn't some sort of elitist thing, its just the common sense.


Right On Vince!


----------

